# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - February 2018



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

Following on from the January thread, welcome to the thread for the shortest month of the year. 
I'd like some now please.

FUN FEB FACTS!



> February is the second month of the year in the Julian and Gregorian calendars. It is the shortest month of the year as it is the only month to have a length of less than 30 days. The month has 28 days in common years or 29 days in leap years, with the quadrennial 29th day being called the "leap day."
> 
> February is the third month of meteorological winter in the Northern Hemisphere. In the Southern Hemisphere, February is the last month of summer (the seasonal equivalent of August in the Northern Hemisphere, in meteorological reckoning).


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2018)

An update on the market trader.

After 60 years, Brixton family market traders forced out by Network Rail’s rent increases

I was there recently. He told me that the publicity and Cllr Rachel  support( who he praised highly) has meant that Network Rail had a change of heart and are now negotiating. It's not certain yet what the outcome will be but he's much more optimistic.

I reckon NR don't like any more bad publicity.

It reminds me Cllr Rachel wasn't picked by Labour to be a candidate at next elections. She will be sorely missed.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> An update on the market trader.
> 
> After 60 years, Brixton family market traders forced out by Network Rail’s rent increases
> 
> ...


I had a long chat with the guy on the stall a couple of days ago and he said that Rachel had been brilliant. And, yes, hopefully they may stay after all.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Feb 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> It reminds me Cllr Rachel wasn't picked by Labour to be a candidate at next elections. She will be sorely missed



I have, in the past found her difficult to deal with, but with this & the library she has shown what a local councillor should be doing and I respect for her greatly for having, and sticking with principals. The other policy following non-thinking arseholes should take note.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 1, 2018)

When I lived in her ward I found Rachel great to deal with. We had some anti social and rubbish problems that the council weren't dealing with and once she stepped in all got escalated and resolved. She didn't shy away from dealing with residents issues.


----------



## Winot (Feb 1, 2018)

The ‘new’ postbox on the corner of Brighton Terrace and Brixton Rd is closed


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Winot said:


> The ‘new’ postbox on the corner of Brighton Terrace and Brixton Rd is closed


Awaiting "maintenance" to give it a lick of paint, surely?


----------



## Winot (Feb 1, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Awaiting "maintenance" to give it a lick of paint, surely?



Presumably. I blame you for raising false hopes last month.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

Art exhibition at Block 336:

















In photos: Bloomberg New Contemporaries exhibition at Brixton’s Block 336 gallery


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2018)

Not happy.  Got a TFL email this morning saying no step free access at the Brixton underground till Sept.  They are replacing the lifts.  
I won't be using it then.  I have a phobia of down escalators.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Not happy.  Got a TFL email this morning saying no step free access at the Brixton underground till Sept.  They are replacing the lifts.
> I won't be using it then.  I have a phobia of down escalators.


Could you send me that so I can post up on Buzz and warn others? I couldn't find anything online.

Those lifts can't even be that old :/


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Could you send me that so I can post up on Buzz and warn others? I couldn't find anything online.
> 
> Those lifts can't even be that old :/


editor Certainly.  Where should I send it?   I can Fwd the email.  Or copy and paste it to you?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Those lifts can't even be that old :/


It's a total pain in the arse.  A couple of years ago I fell down the escalators.  Really injured myself.   So I absolutely can't go down them now.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> editor Certainly.  Where should I send it?   I can Fwd the email.  Or copy and paste it to you?


urban75 aaaaaaat gmail.com. Thanks!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> urban75 aaaaaaat gmail.com. Thanks!


Sent.  Can you let me know you have it.   x


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Sent.  Can you let me know you have it.   x


Got it! I'll post something up on Buzz shortly. Thanks!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Got it! I'll post something up on Buzz shortly. Thanks!


Welcome   x


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 1, 2018)

Burst water main on Water Lane looking up from junction with Dalberg/Dulwich Rds ...


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> View attachment 126516
> 
> Burst water main on Water Lane looking up from junction with Dalberg/Dulwich Rds ...


Blimey. That's a lorra water!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Welcome   x


Done!

NO step-free access at Brixton Underground station from 13th Feb – September 2018


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 1, 2018)

Plucky local takes advantage ...


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> View attachment 126518
> Plucky local takes advantage ...


It's deeper than they thought


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 1, 2018)

> Burst water main on Water Lane looking up from junction with Dalberg/Dulwich Rds ...


Sympathies to the local residents involved in this.   They are advised to contact:

steve.robertson@thameswater.co.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

The godawful The Edge development seems to be taking its time to be kitted out for the next batch of well heeled incomers.


----------



## northeast (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> The godawful The Edge development seems to be taking its time to be kitted out for the next batch of well heeled incomers.
> 
> View attachment 126521


Odd they have not started work on the lower floors....normally they are pretty slick at working on lower floors before even reach the top.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello all... just wanted to let anyone interested know that the Brixton Job Centre is going to close in the next few months. I was really startled to hear this at my last appointment. Apparently the property has been 'bought out' and services are going to move to Kennington / Croyden / Peckham / lord knows where else. My [quite kind] advisor was more shocked than I, and totally agreed that this is a piece of nonsense, as Brixton town centre is the source of most of their 'clients' - and that the enormously expensive refurbishment of the Town Hall allowed no provision for the accommodation of its intended services. I'm aghast - whenever I am there, I see harried and stressed people, often old and on canes, or evident health / mental health problems; younger women with small kids etc - I wonder how long it will take them to get to a far-off sign-on, how much it will cost them, how many minutes late they might be on the bus to be sanctioned etc. It's [to me] another example of provision for the poorest being abandoned for cash, and clearing out evidence of poverty in Brixton. Ach!


----------



## bimble (Feb 2, 2018)

Bloody hell that is awful kikiscrumbles . 
It says in here that it's going to be "merged with" Kennington Park, Stockwell and Streatham jobcentres before June.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Feb 2, 2018)

bimble said:


> Bloody hell that is awful kikiscrumbles .
> It says in here that it's going to be "merged with" Kennington Park, Stockwell and Streatham jobcentres before June.


Thank you Bimble. My advisor really couldn't specify where we are going to be sent [she mentioned Croyden etc] - and she works there, so no info! Ay ay ay... I think it's going to be tough for many people in my situation, with a 5 minute sanction window.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 2, 2018)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Hello all... just wanted to let anyone interested know that the Brixton Job Centre is going to close in the next few months. I was really startled to hear this at my last appointment. Apparently the property has been 'bought out' and services are going to move to Kennington / Croyden / Peckham / lord knows where else. My [quite kind] advisor was more shocked than I, and totally agreed that this is a piece of nonsense, as Brixton town centre is the source of most of their 'clients' - and that the enormously expensive refurbishment of the Town Hall allowed no provision for the accommodation of its intended services. I'm aghast - whenever I am there, I see harried and stressed people, often old and on canes, or evident health / mental health problems; younger women with small kids etc - I wonder how long it will take them to get to a far-off sign-on, how much it will cost them, how many minutes late they might be on the bus to be sanctioned etc. It's [to me] another example of provision for the poorest being abandoned for cash, and clearing out evidence of poverty in Brixton. Ach!


Not a good situation.  I do feel for you. The same thing is happening with hospitals in West London.  Although they may be creating great new hospitals, they are miles and miles away and the same transport problems apply for people who are ill, have no cash and who need to attend punctually and regularly.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2018)

The closure was announced a year ago. It's an awful decision which punishes those struggling to get by. 

Brixton Job Centre set to close in ‘reckless’ welfare cuts plan

There's a thread here. Maybe I should move these posts there? 
Brixton's Jobcentre Plus on Brixton Road  to close


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 2, 2018)

Argos has had a refit!


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Argos has had a refit!


I'm not keen on that new zig-zag queuing  system. And they've stuck a cash machine in their window.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2018)

The Argos refit is what they have already done in central London. I'm not happy with it. I was in central London trying to use one last night. I in the end went to ask staff that I wanted to pay for something and pick it up. I said I would pay for it now. Told couldn't do that as there system wasn't secure. I had to do it online. Then I asked can I get what I wanted in and I would pick it up. They could but I had to do it on the new console. They could not guarantee they would keep it in-store if I didn't turn up at specific day.

It was rather late and I had a long day. I felt sorry for staff. So said I would go home and sort it out online at home.

The new refits looks to me going along with less staff. Who will direct you to doing it all online.

I think Argos are gradually moving to bring somewhere you just pick stuff up from. You are going to be expected to do it all online at home and pick up from a store.

Can't say I like this.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 2, 2018)

> Murder outside Argos
> Update: man knifed to death outside Argos in Atlantic Road, Brixton Update: man knifed to death outside Argos in Atlantic Road, Brixton



Earlier _today_, 45 year old *Alando Bolt*, of Adelaide Close, Stockwell was found guilty of murder and possession of an offensive weapon at the Old Bailey.

He had stabbed his victim, 30-year-old Andrew Thompson, eleven times, during an attack in broad daylight in Atlantic Road, Brixton, SW9, days after he drunkenly abused the victim’s girlfriend about ‘who she was sleeping with’

At about 12.50 p.m. on Friday 18 August Bolt and Thompson had met in the street. They were seen to be talking, when Bolt suddenly launched an attack with a knife.  Mr Thompson was not armed with any weapons and did not strike Bolt at all; but he was still repeatedly stabbed by Bolt, who then ran from the scene.

Police and London Ambulance Service were called, but Mr Thompson had suffered a series of serious injuries and his life could not be saved.

He was pronounced dead at 2.08 p.m. the same afternoon, less than 90 minutes after the stabbing.

The post-mortem examination found the victim had received eleven knife wounds.

The fatal wound was a stab wound to the chest which pierced his heart. There was also a serious wound to the victim's head and a defensive wound to the victim's arm.

Following the incident an investigation was launched by officers from the Homicide and Major Crime Command.

Bolt was quickly identified as a suspect and he was arrested at 10:30 p.m. that same day, at an address in Streatham High Road.

Clothing similar to that worn by the attacker was recovered and it was noted that Bolt had a recent cut to his right hand.

After his arrest Bolt was interviewed and made no comment. He was charged with murder on 20 August 2017.

However in the run up to his trial Bolt admitted that he killed Mr Thompson.

His case was that there had been some previous dispute and when they bumped into each other they had argued. Bolt stated that he believed he was going to be attacked, so he stabbed Mr Thompson in self-defence.

This justification was rejected by the jury, who found him guilty of murder.







Alando Bolt will be sentenced (to life imprisonment) on 12 March 2018 at the Old Bailey.​


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 2, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier _today_, 45 year old *Alando Bolt*, of Adelaide Close, Stockwell was found guilty of murder and possession of an offensive weapon at the Old Bailey.
> 
> He had stabbed his victim, 30-year-old Andrew Thompson, eleven times, during an attack in broad daylight in Atlantic Road, Brixton, SW9, days after he drunkenly abused the victim’s girlfriend about ‘who she was sleeping with’
> 
> ...



Nasty stuff


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2018)

Popped in the Albert tonight. It's strange there now. There's a smattering of the old/mixed Brixton clientele mixed in with some right selfish twats who are only interested in pursuing their Good Time at the expense of everyone else. The only good thing is that the twats tend to fuck off earlier so it gets better the later you stay and you get to talk to some nice people. The DJ was pretty forgettable, but then he was so quiet you could hardly hear what he was playing. It's a far cry from the Albert in Pat's day.

Earlier on, I watched a gig in the library of all places. Good to see so many young kids packing out the place and I enjoyed a proper political discussion/rant with the staff after.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Nasty stuff


He'll have a very, very long time to mull over his fucking stupidity in his prison cell.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2018)

This must have taken some effort to haul into place 







In photos: the Carlton Mansions street piano on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 3, 2018)

Water in Water Lane update : The poor beggars mended the pipes filled the hole and turned the water on again at around 17.15 this afternoon only for the thing to start leaking again. Now more digging nearer the junction with Effra Rd - not nice weather to be hanging around outside in ...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 3, 2018)

The river effra has been angered and is rising again to claim its revenge. Maybe.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2018)

It's horrible out right now. Cold, wet, damp and gloomy with none of this lovely snow that was threatened in a (guffaw) 'weather alert.'


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2018)

Just listened to this:

Brexit Britain: Two Rooms Revisited, Two Rooms - BBC Radio 4

Return programme getting views of people in Brixton and town outside London- Boston on Brexit. Brixton being Remain and Boston Leavers.

Both groups had increased distrust of political class since the referendum. Both groups thought EU was being nasty over negotiations.

Brixton group saw a "soft Brexit" with freedom of movement kept in some way. Boston group were vague on economic issues. They wanted "our borders back" with immigration controls. As freedom of movement was letting anyone in with criminal records in there view. Like rapists. 

For me it's the immigration issue that gets me. I know it's not liked on Urban to say but some small towns voted Brexit as referendum on immigration. Happened in the town I came from Plymouth. 

On a second note local writer Will Self us doing bus tour of UK. Went to Plymouth first. Lovely people. And they have been shafted over last thirty odd years. Plymouth is a poor town. But Will found immigration was issue when he asked. 

Omnibus 1, Omnibus, Will Self's Great British Bus Journey - BBC Radio 4

I m glad to be in London and Brixton sometimes. The Brixton group didn't have problem with immigration.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2018)

I find this a bit emotionally confusing.
I support the right of Cressingham Gardens to stay substantially as it is, and I support the right of people to poke around in the council's accounts to uncover anomalies, waste and corruption.

But can I attend a meeting chaired by Kate Hoey? (without wishing her 6 foot under at the very least)


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 4, 2018)

*People's Audit *plz


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2018)

editor said:


> This must have taken some effort to haul into place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a wildly ambitious eBay listing for a similar piano:


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

This looks good Brixton’s 414 Club hosts new weekly Wednesday jam session, starting on Valentine’s night – admission free


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

A gig at the library! 











In photos: Languid Looms performs live at the Brixton Library, Sat 3rd Feb 2018


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

And so the battle goes on. The original artist has been trying to repaint the work and then some div of a tagger sticks his stupid name all over it.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 6, 2018)

. [edit]


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

In case anyone doesn't understand the word 'div,' it has quite an interesting etymology:


> Actually originates from prison *slang* in the UK. A job often given to the lowest inmates was to put cardboard dividers into boxes. Someone given this job was a 'divider' or a '*div*'. Now used as an insult to those who display stupidity








*Other alternative meanings can be found here: Etymology of "div"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2018)

All taggers are divs.


----------



## northeast (Feb 7, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All taggers are divs.


Agree. But can't see anything that puts them off doing it... Must be low down on police priorities these days. If on them at all.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2018)

Synergy-tastic!

Bagel Beer comes to Herne Hill & Brixton for National Bagel Day, Fri 9th Feb


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 8, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All taggers are divs.



Is that a web developer gag?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 8, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Is that a web developer gag?



I wouldn't know


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 8, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Is that a web developer gag?



Most web develops I know don't have much of a sense of humour......


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 9, 2018)

Seems Andrew Weatherall is playing four nights at Phonox to raise funds for the Brixton Soup Kitchen......


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Seems Andrew Weatherall is playing four nights at Phonox to raise funds for the Brixton Soup Kitchen......


From what I gather, the fundraising bit comes from Weatherall raffling off some artwork. 


> Earlier this month, we announced the eminent Andrew Weatherall will play four Fridays in March and with it, the first instalment of our new project, 'Parallel'.
> 
> A collaboration between artist and venue, 'Parallel' aims to give something back to the local community and people of London, outside the usual scope of club culture. The project will take on many forms with each DJ in the series offering or partaking in something unique to them alongside their residence at Phonox.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 9, 2018)

editor said:


> From what I gather, the fundraising bit comes from Weatherall raffling off some artwork.


Blimey what is the capacity of Phonox ? a couple of hundred or more, that could work out to quite a bit of wedge
Hopefully the art won't be on an old mattress


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 9, 2018)

600


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2018)

Pic of the day: Brixton sunset from the Barrier Block, February 2018


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2018)

Went to the hand in hand today: proper boozer : football, pool, dogs and fights - old school !!!


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

ash said:


> Went to the hand in hand today: proper boozer : football, pool, dogs and fights - old school !!!


It's a great boozer run by a lovely bloke.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2018)

ash said:


> Went to the hand in hand today: proper boozer : football, pool, dogs and fights - old school !!!


There was a fight in the Beehive yesterday about 6.30 pm. Young macho whites who'd had too much and the senior barman quite rightly refused to serve.
After being ejected they came  back to throw a street sign at the facade which made a hell of a racket but fortunately didn't break the windows.

I had just come in and was being served. The barmaid said "Is this what it's like? - it's my first day!"

Baptism of Beehive fire.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2018)

No step free access at Brixton tube from today until September. Nearest step free access to the Vic Line is Vauxhall.

That's a bit shit.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 12, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No step free access at Brixton tube from today until September. Nearest step free access to the Vic Line is Vauxhall.
> 
> That's a bit shit.



That is very shit. How can it take 6 months to upgrade some lifts that aren't that old.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> That is very shit. How can it take 6 months to upgrade some lifts that aren't that old.


Everything about Brixton tube seems to take forever. 

NO step-free access at Brixton Underground station from 13th Feb – September 2018


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

Just gave a plug for this local charity 
Brixton charity Certitude offers community activities for local residents


----------



## Twattor (Feb 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> That is very shit. How can it take 6 months to upgrade some lifts that aren't that old.


As a rule of thumb to install a lift takes about a week per floor plus a week, although will be longer here owing to the depth travelled.  I don't know the depth but say it is equivalent to 4 storeys then allowing a bit of time saving for not having to fit doors at intermediate floors and allowing the same time to remove the old installation, then i can see it coming to 2 and a half months/lift especially as the old bits need to be removed upwards rather than down, and they will have restricted working hours.  

It could easily go to three months, and if you have to leave one lift operational to move materials then that gives you the 6 months.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 12, 2018)

Post Office Purgatory in Ferndale Road this morning - waited 15 minutes with the queue snaking out of the door and in that whole time - despite having 3 counters apparently working plus one lady who popped out every now and again to stroll between them eating some fruit - they managed to attend to ONE (1) customer.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Post Office Purgatory in Ferndale Road this morning - waited 15 minutes with the queue snaking out of the door and in that whole time - despite having 3 counters apparently working plus one lady who popped out every now and again to stroll between them eating some fruit - they managed to attend to ONE (1) customer.


A situation not helped by them being forced into smaller premises after super rich Squire & Partners bagsied the large premises next door.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 12, 2018)

^ I blame the management / the bosses rather than the work space available tbh. And it was often just as dire in the older larger PO. There are obviously just not enough staff to do the job and those that are there aren't being allowed / taught / supervised to do it properly.
Yes, more counters would be nice but my beef here was that there were only 3 (of total 8) staffed this morning anyway, and those 3 were taking it verrrrry verrrrry slowly.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> ^ I blame the management / the bosses rather than the work space available tbh. And it was often just as dire in the older larger PO. There are obviously just not enough staff to do the job and those that are there aren't being allowed / taught / supervised to do it properly.
> Yes, more counters would be nice but my beef here was that there were only 3 (of total 8) staffed this morning anyway, and those 3 were taking it verrrrry verrrrry slowly.


The old PO was hideous too but at least you didn't have to queue outside the place. Now that space is being used to display _Objets D'art_ in splendid isolation while people shiver in the cold.


----------



## northeast (Feb 12, 2018)

At least we can sell the brand Nu Townhall, wonder if we would get the quoted £50million or the suggested £100 million cost.  Council considers selling new £53m HQ


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2018)

northeast said:


> At least we can sell the brand Nu Townhall, wonder if we would get the quoted £50million or the suggested £100 million cost.  Council considers selling new £53m HQ


I should check the small print before saying something like that.

The freehold of the Nu  Town Hall complex could be shared with MUSE (i.e. Morgan Sindall). Or the freehold could be "encumbered" with a charge (mortgage or restriction on sale or remortgage).

MUSE appointed Savills to manage the Town Hall. Will there be any money left for services?  Muse appoints Savills at Brixton New Town Hall


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I
> 
> MUSE appointed Savills to manage the Town Hall. Will there be any money left for services?  Muse appoints Savills at Brixton New Town Hall


About five years ago I would have posted an article with that headline as an April Fool's joke.


----------



## Angellic (Feb 12, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I should check the small print before saying something like that.
> 
> The freehold of the Nu  Town Hall complex could be shared with MUSE (i.e. Morgan Sindall). Or the freehold could be "encumbered" with a charge (mortgage or restriction on sale or remortgage).
> 
> MUSE appointed Savills to manage the Town Hall. Will there be any money left for services?  Muse appoints Savills at Brixton New Town Hall



Why not Foxton's? Just to really rub it in.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 12, 2018)

CH1 - our paths must have crossed - I was sitting by the window the afore mentioned sign was thrown at, shortly after an angry drink kid took a kick at one of the staff. It was all so very shocking I was forced to drink several more stiff drinks to recover.


----------



## northeast (Feb 12, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Why not Foxton's? Just to really rub it in.


 
I'm sure they have their grubby little mitts involved. Anyone else remember the TV program where they had undercover reporters working for foxtons


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 12, 2018)

Just been out to post a letter - quite a challenge these days. There's no post box outside the main post office any more. There's a sign in the window telling you that the nearest box is 'up the road', 'by the bridge', at '224 Ferndale Road'. But it's bollocks. The simpletons can't even get the address of their own post box right. What kind of moron goes to the trouble to type and print an A4 notice but makes no effort to get the text right? Whoever it was, I'd like to make them eat it.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

This Cheese London bloke is starting to get on my tits now.


----------



## northeast (Feb 12, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Just been out to post a letter - quite a challenge these days. There's no post box outside the main post office any more. There's a sign in the window telling you that the nearest box is 'up the road', 'by the bridge', at '224 Ferndale Road'. But it's bollocks. The simpletons can't even get the address of their own post box right. What kind of moron goes to the trouble to type and print an A4 notice but makes no effort to get the text right? Whoever it was, I'd like to make them eat it.



Why can't they just have a post box at the bloody post office.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 13, 2018)

The post box is almost opposite 224. Not far off


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2018)

CH1 said:


> MUSE appointed Savills to manage the Town Hall. Will there be any money left for services?  Muse appoints Savills at Brixton New Town Hall



What the fuck does this mean?



> Savills has been instructed to oversee the set-up and ongoing management of the residential element due to complete September 2018.
> 
> Helen Woollven, director in the property management team at Savills, comments: “This scheme will act as a focal point for the Brixton community, and is pivotal to all the other changes the area is undergoing, and therefore the longevity of delivery is essential.”



"All the other changes" polite way of saying the area is being gentrified.

I don't understand exactly what Savill role is. Are they estate agent for the sales of the flats?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I don't understand exactly what Savill role is. Are the estate agent for the sales of the flats?



this kind of thing I think

Savills UK | Block Management


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> "All the other changes" polite way of saying the area is being gentrified.
> 
> I don't understand exactly what Savill role is. Are the estate agent for the sales of the flats?


That Wollven woman is just spouting meaningless drivel. "Longevity of delivery is essential" - WTF?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 127277
> 
> This Cheese London bloke is starting to get on my tits now.



That is crap. On the subject of the Reliance Arcade I was there  a few weeks ago. The strap in my cycling bag broke. I tried to think of anywhere in Brixton to get it fixed. Thought I would look in the Reliance Arcade. I found "Queeny" who stitched it up on the spot. Chatting to friend and she uses  her for all her alterations.

Reliance arcade is one of the few places left in Brixton that has unpretentious useful shops. Bought some laces from the shoe repair guy as well on the same day.
Kokobina Clothing


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> What the fuck does this mean?
> "All the other changes" polite way of saying the area is being gentrified.
> I don't understand exactly what Savill role is. Are they estate agent for the sales of the flats?


Savills perform for Lambeth the formerly in-house function of "The Borough Valuers"
This means that Savills effectively dictate the price of Lambeth land and buildings being sold to right-to-buy applicants and commercial people like Pop Brixton. Not only that they advise on whether the council gets a fair price in dodgy deals with May Properties who demolished the Canterbury Arms.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Does anyone know what's going on with the council tax this year?
Looks to me from the medium term financial strategy appended to the papers for the 21st Feb full council meeting that we are in for a 5.99% increase.
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s93612/Appendix 1- MTFS 2018-2021.pdf


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2018)

If you're into that smoochy Valentine's meal thing, I really recommend this place 

Tonight: Brixton’s wonderful Café Van Gogh vegan restaurant serves up a Valentine’s special


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm reposting this message from Brockwell Community Park Partners

brockwellparkcommunitypartners.org.uk

_Dear Colleague_

_BPCP members may recall that about 4 years ago, Lambeth set up a programme of capital Investment in parks, with Lambeth allocating £11m from its capital funds, in the expectation that friends groups and MACs would raise another £9m from grants._

_To facilitate this, they were to appoint two fundraisers to assist community volunteers in obtaining this money. They are now working toward putting the first fund raiser in place. We have been asked to circulate a link to the advert for a fundraiser to work with Lambeth Parks._

_Please send it on to anyone you think may be interested.   The link information is below._

_The Fundraising Officer post is now re-advertised, closing date 11 March_

_There is a direct link to the advert here:_

_https://ig24.i-grasp.com/fe/tpl_lbl01.asp?s=4A515F4E5A565B1A&jobid=126128,4023694135&key=82537387&c=652365235614&pagestamp=sejtlhrnzdvjdfivyy_

_or people can just search current vacancies at Lambeth via the Lambeth website._

_Regards_

_Susy

Secretary for The Brockwell Park Community Partners_


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> I'm reposting this message from Brockwell Community Park Partners
> 
> brockwellparkcommunitypartners.org.uk
> 
> ...


Big Society in action!


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 15, 2018)

editor said:


> Big Society in action!


 It's only taken them 4 years to get the ball rolling and at that sort of salary they are not going to be attracting the best of the bunch.....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> *People's Audit *plz



I keep telling them that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I find this a bit emotionally confusing.
> I support the right of Cressingham Gardens to stay substantially as it is, and I support the right of people to poke around in the council's accounts to uncover anomalies, waste and corruption.
> 
> But can I attend a meeting chaired by Kate Hoey? (without wishing her 6 foot under at the very least)
> View attachment 126693



She's chairing, not pontificating.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 15, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> She's chairing, not pontificating.



It comes as a bundle.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> She's chairing, not pontificating.


So you are saying give it a go - and try that posh new bar in Tulse Hill afterwards that everyone's getting on their high horse about?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2018)

CH1 said:


> So you are saying give it a go - and try that posh new bar in Tulse Hill afterwards that everyone's getting on their high horse about?



I'm saying that I think it'll be worth it, and that The Sympathetic Ear is a bit posh, but that I like their draught cider.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2018)

Half price drinks at Brixton’s Craft Beer Co’s re-opening party, Thurs 22nd Feb


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2018)

Some things on this weekend for you night owls

Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 16th – Sun 18th Feb 2018


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2018)

Glad to hear this bastard has been locked up. Good work by the cops too. 


> Adam Ward, 34 (08.07.84) of Atherfold Road SW9, pleaded guilty to serious sexual assault at Kingston Crown Court on 27th November 2017.
> 
> On Monday, 12 February, Ward was sentenced to 12 years and 6 months.
> 
> ...



Man jailed for sexual assault


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2018)

Blacker Dread film trailer.

"Fusspottery"... "I allow you to touch my hair if you allow me to touch your breasts"...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 16, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I find this a bit emotionally confusing.
> I support the right of Cressingham Gardens to stay substantially as it is, and I support the right of people to poke around in the council's accounts to uncover anomalies, waste and corruption.
> 
> But can I attend a meeting chaired by Kate Hoey? (without wishing her 6 foot under at the very least)
> View attachment 126693



I agree. With Brexit Kate Hoey has shown herself to have the same views on immigration and what Britishness is as UKIP. She voted against Labour party amendment to guarantee existing EU citizens right to stay here.

MPs condemned for voting against guaranteeing EU citizens' right after Brexit

The People's Audit should not have invited someone with her views to Chair the meeting. Many people in Lambeth believe in a tolerant multicultural society and have no problems with immigration. It wasn't necessary to have Kate chair the meeting. After all the People's Audit is supposed to be politically neutral.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 16, 2018)

Something kicked off outside Natwest this evening. Police tape all over the area.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Something kicked off outside Natwest this evening. Police tape all over the area.


There was some heavy argy-bargy that briefly meandered into the Vodafone shop around 6.30pm with a lot of people interested in getting involved. Maybe it was related...?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The People's Audit should not have invited someone with her views to Chair the meeting. Many people in Lambeth believe in a tolerant multicultural society and have no problems with immigration. It wasn't necessary to have Kate chair the meeting. After all the People's Audit is supposed to be politically neutral.


I agree about having a neutral chair, though I suppose even chairing such a meeting might be seen as partisan.

An interesting choice might have been Lord Adebowale who is a cross-bench peer, and earlier in his career worked in the Ujima Office on top of the Electriciy Board (now a Sainsbury local) on Brixton Road.

I dare say Victor is currently too busy with his various social projects around Turning Point - though I think his no nonsense approach would have been equally as incisive as Kate Hoeys, without the UKIP baggage.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2018)

There’s a super dooper family friendly day at the Black History Archives today with my all time hero Rodney P curating black British sound to close the black sound exhibition that’s been running for the past few months. Music all day from uk hip hop legends, reggae artists and more. There’s even candy floss. Come down!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2018)

Maharani said:


> There’s a super dooper family friendly day at the Black History Archives today with my all time hero Rodney P curating black British sound to close the black sound exhibition that’s been running for the past few months. Music all day from uk hip hop legends, reggae artists and more. There’s even candy floss. Come down!
> 
> View attachment 127655


I wish they'd sent me the details as I could have done a feature on Buzz....


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2018)

This was a bloody wonderful night. Absolutely the best of Brixton vibes - as close to the old Queen's Head as I imagined possible. It's every Wednesday. Recommended!


























In photos – Wicked Wednesday jam sessions at Brixton’s Club 414


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 19, 2018)

REC USERS OPEN MEETING WITH GENERAL MANAGER


  BRiXTON REC USERS HAVE THEIR SAY WITH GENERAL MANAGER

Forty users raised many matters with Rec General Manager Mo Yousseff, at a lively meeting organised by BRUG (Brixton Rec Users Group)
BRUG is pursuing these key points with users, Gll and Lambeth:

	Opening the building, gym etc on time
	More exercise classes and improved booking system
	Communications: phones, website & Facebook, notices in the Brixton Rec
	Overall Security/supervision in gym
	Handling of incidents
	Cleaning, especially change rooms
	Maintenance


Mo has drawn up an action plan to progress many of these.


BRUG want to have a programme of similar meetings.


A detailed report of the meeting is attached.( see link above)


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2018)

Fundraiser: Stand up for Refugees Comedy Fundraiser, Brixton East, Mar 1st


----------



## aka (Feb 20, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> It's only taken them 4 years to get the ball rolling and at that sort of salary they are not going to be attracting the best of the bunch.....


The best fund-raiser in the world, being paid £250k a year, would most likely *still* fail in that one....


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2018)

Tonight - 






Tonight: Black Gay Ink 2 celebrates LGBT+ History Month at Brixton Library, 7pm, 21st Feb


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 22, 2018)

LAP gains as it agrees to sell Brixton Markets for £37.25mln

Spitalfields


----------



## teuchter (Feb 22, 2018)

Not that I'm any expert in commercial property prices but somehow 37M doesn't seem all that much for what is quite a lot of space in such a central location.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> LAP gains as it agrees to sell Brixton Markets for £37.25mln
> 
> Spitalfields


This make for a depressing read:



> Shares in London & Associated Properties plc (LON:LAS) jumped after saying that has agreed to sell London’s Brixton Markets for £37.25mln in cash.
> 
> The company said it was selling Market Row and Brixton Village, part of the markets, to an undisclosed “private group of companies”.
> 
> ...


The "most vibrant restaurant scene in London". Woohoo.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 22, 2018)

editor said:


> This make for a depressing read:
> 
> 
> The "most vibrant restaurant scene in London". Woohoo.


On another note, the Caribbean take away restaurant on Coldharbour Lane opp the Barrier Block is now closed and being totally gutted. I asked the builders what was going on and they said.
“IT’S GOING TO BE A DOMINOES PIZZA”


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2018)

...cos the world needs more Dominos...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 22, 2018)

What we need is something that has the industrial scale cost efficiencies of a large chain/franchise operation, so that the pizzas are not expensive, but is also independently owned and managed by people who are authentically local and neither cash or capital rich and who aren't despicable greedy so-and-sos who want to charge extra for providing something that's better than the industrial chain operations.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> On another note, the Caribbean take away restaurant on Coldharbour Lane opp the Barrier Block is now closed and being totally gutted. I asked the builders what was going on and they said.
> “IT’S GOING TO BE A DOMINOES PIZZA”


No, really? I was hoping it was just going to be a refurb.


----------



## Winot (Feb 22, 2018)

teuchter said:


> What we need is something that has the industrial scale cost efficiencies of a large chain/franchise operation, so that the pizzas are not expensive, but is also independently owned and managed by people who are authentically local and neither cash or capital rich and who aren't despicable greedy so-and-sos who want to charge extra for providing something that's better than the industrial chain operations.



They sound great - they’d be snapped up by private equity before you know it.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 22, 2018)

editor said:


> No, really? I was hoping it was just going to be a refurb.


Nope I popped in today and asked the builders and they said DOMINOES PIZZA, I was shocked at the size of the place it goes back quite away.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 22, 2018)

editor said:


> No, really? I was hoping it was just going to be a refurb.


Mama Dough won’t be too pleased


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Mama Dough won’t be too pleased


Different clientele I'd imagine. Mama Dough are well expensive.


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 23, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I find this a bit emotionally confusing.
> I support the right of Cressingham Gardens to stay substantially as it is, and I support the right of people to poke around in the council's accounts to uncover anomalies, waste and corruption.
> 
> But can I attend a meeting chaired by Kate Hoey? (without wishing her 6 foot under at the very least)
> View attachment 126693




I went to this meeting, which was pretty well attended.

I really don’t like her, but I thought Kate Hoey (though late), was pretty good. She’s clearly much more understanding of residents’ feelings and opinions than the Council has ever been.

I won’t try to summarise the meeting, I think others will do that better than I could, but I was very, very impressed with the Peoples Audit, they’ve mustered some serious skills and enormous amounts of time and energy.

There’s never really been any point in trying to argue with the Council on moral or political lines, they simply never, ever listen.  

People’s Audit have the expertise and energy to call Lambeth to account using the Council’s own numbers which, as we know, are always opaque, concealed and inaccurate.

For the first time in my 40 years in Lambeth, there actually seems to be a chance that Lambeth will be held to account for (at least some of) their decisions.

Peoples’ Audit isn’t a front for any political party, contrary to the smears from Lambeth Labour, so I’d really urge all of us to support them as much as possible.  Their use of numbers and legal processes seems to have a better chance of bringing change than any other method.

Huge thanks to Peoples’ Audit and the Cressingham Gardens residents.

The Peoples Audit – Join The Conversation


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2018)

Full report here: Packed People’s Audit meeting hears Kate Hoey MP call for a “new political will” in Lambeth


----------



## tripadvisah (Feb 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Different clientele I'd imagine. Mama Dough are well expensive.


a lot cheaper than dominos though


----------



## madolesance (Feb 23, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> a lot cheaper than dominos though



Just been comparing menus and Mama Dough are a lot cheaper.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 23, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Just been comparing menus and Mama Dough are a lot cheaper.


No they aint.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 23, 2018)

I always think the big chains are expensive even before you add in drinks.

[EDIT] Just had a look at the mamadough menu and the most expensive was about £12. I got a dominos on Tuesday and it was £15 on a special midweek offer.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Just been comparing menus and Mama Dough are a lot cheaper.


Last week walked across the road and paid £20.50 for two takeaway veggie pizzas at Mama Dough. which were OK, but not great (but better than before).  Judging by the spam they've been shoving through my letter box of late, Dominoes have far cheaper deals. Can you show me where Dominoes are more expensive for a similar order?


----------



## madolesance (Feb 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Last week walked across the road and paid £20.50 for two takeaway veggie pizzas at Mama Dough. which were OK, but not great (but better than before).  Judging by the spam they've been shoving through my letter box of late, Dominoes have far cheaper deals. Can you show me where Dominoes are more expensive for a similar order?



From Dominoes website- 1 Vegi Supreme 13.5 inch- £18.50. The higher price is probably due to the superior ingredients they use.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Full report here: Packed People’s Audit meeting hears Kate Hoey MP call for a “new political will” in Lambeth


I can't deny being there now can I?

I was bursting to suggest they investigate Pop Brixton, but as the current investigations involve more human misery and are more pertinent to the upcoming election season I held my peace.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2018)

madolesance said:


> From Dominoes website- 1 Vegi Supreme 13.5 inch- £18.50. The higher price is probably due to the superior ingredients they use.


That's hardly a reasonable comparison as the Mama Dough one is nowhere near that size. 

But we both know that Dominoes do loads of cheaper deals so I'm not sure what point it is you're trying to prove.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2018)

What's all this got to do with the price of bread?

...oh...'ang on....


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2018)

Domino's pizza do seem rather expensive for a take away.

They run on Franchises and maybe deals are down to the franchise.

Article last year saying that Domino's prices vary widely across the world. In NZ they are a cheap takeaway. Not here.

Why is Domino's so expensive in the UK and cheap in Australia and New Zealand? | Metro News


Myself if the Domino's is going to be charging over a tenner for a pizza I will be giving it a miss.

There is one in the City I go buy it's looks busy on delivery side in daytime. For the City it's reasonable price I suppose. I guess Domino prices worldwide are partly set on what they think enough people will pay in each country.

Here someone has seen Mama dough is doing ok, new private flats almost finished behind those shops and it's near Brixton.

I don't understand spending all that on takeaway. I get frozen pizza from Iceland or Lidl for one or two pounds.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2018)

You can’t really compare frozen supermarket pizza and takeaway tbh.  You are paying for wages, rent and fresh ingredients. Of course it’s cheaper to make it yourself at home. And there’s no comparison between frozen pizza and fresh pizza from a proper oven.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 24, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Domino's pizza do seem rather expensive for a take away.
> 
> They run on Franchises and maybe deals are down to the franchise.
> 
> ...



Mama Dough charging £6.50 for a 'Margarita' pizza, or Dominoes charging- £13.50 for a 'cheese pizza'.


----------



## northeast (Feb 24, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Mama Dough charging £6.50 for a 'Margarita' pizza, or Dominoes charging- £13.50 for a 'cheese pizza'.



But which tastes better....if cost is the point then got for a frozen. 

Domino's and the rolling on toaster style pizza grills are not for me. It's basically a very expensive grilled cheese.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Mama Dough charging £6.50 for a 'Margarita' pizza, or Dominoes charging- £13.50 for a 'cheese pizza'.


Dominoes also offer a 'classic pizza' for £4.99 and they also offer shitloads of deals and vouchers where you can get all sorts of cheapo offers. But everyone know that anyway. Good luck finding similar deals from Mama Dough. 
✅ Domino's Menu Prices UK - Price List 2018 (updated)
Official Domino's Vouchers, Discount Codes, Coupons & Offers


----------



## Meerkat (Feb 24, 2018)

I thought I heard gunshots this morning at 5.15am in the Saulton Rd, Rushcroft Rd, Vining St, Atlantic Rd area. Anyone else? I might have been dreaming of course.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 24, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Mama Dough charging £6.50 for a 'Margarita' pizza, or Dominoes charging- £13.50 for a 'cheese pizza'.



Unless you want a "personal" pizza from Dominos which is £5. "Personal" translates as a miniscule 7"! What size are Mama Dough's? Doesn't appear to say on the website menu.


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2018)

Meerkat said:


> I thought I heard gunshots this morning at 5.15am in the Saulton Rd, Rushcroft Rd, Vining St, Atlantic Rd area. Anyone else? I might have been dreaming of course.



Mrs Winot heard the same thing.


----------



## Meerkat (Feb 24, 2018)

Winot said:


> Mrs Winot heard the same thing.


2 bangs in quick succession.


----------



## tripadvisah (Feb 24, 2018)

medium 11.5 inch cheese and tomato at dominos is £13.99 according to yr link.

mama dough basic margarita is £8.50, I’ve had one and its about 11.5 inches.

mamma dough is fucking miles cheaper - and they are a restaurant for which you normally get charged more for sitting in.

So that makes it Domino’s even more expensive.

It is 60% of the price of a dominos. That’s coming up to half the price. 

Stop getting pizzas wrong. 

Case closed and stop talking bollocks.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2018)

Can't be arsed with this pizza nonsense. The leaflets in my door make it very clear I can get two veggie pizzas for less than £20. Case reopened and closed forever. End of.


----------



## tripadvisah (Feb 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Can't be arsed with this pizza nonsense. The leaflets in my door make it very clear I can get two veggie pizzas for less than £20. Case reopened and closed forever. End of.



nope. Case has been reopened on appeal, which has been approved by the relevant authorities. 

limited time discounts and deals are not acceptable as evidence, and any judgement based on these have been overturned. the legal yardstick is the price advertised on their respective websites for equivalent products. 

its ok to admit you’re wrong sometimes you do know that don’t you ?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> nope. Case has been reopened on appeal, which has been approved by the relevant authorities.
> 
> limited time discounts and deals are not acceptable as evidence, and any judgement based on these have been overturned. the legal yardstick is the price advertised on their respective websites for equivalent products.
> 
> its ok to admit you’re wrong sometimes you do know that don’t you ?


Shut up now please. I don't care how long the deals are running for. It's the price that I pay when I want to eat a fucking pizza. I won't ever use Dominoes because they're shit and I'm unlikely to ever use Mama Dough again because I'm not going to pay over twenty quid for two fairly average takeaway pizzas I pick up myself.


----------



## tripadvisah (Feb 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Shut up now please. I don't care how long the deals are running for. It's the price that I pay when I want to eat a fucking pizza. I won't ever use Dominoes because they're shit and I'm unlikely to ever use Mama Dough again because I'm not going to pay over twenty quid for two fairly average takeaway pizzas I pick up myself.



is everything ok?


----------



## alcopop (Feb 24, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> is everything ok?


He  always gets very aerated about pizza prices for some reason.  Will probably calm down eventually


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2018)

Anyone got any interesting Brixton news?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes. I noticed yesterday from the bus that there’s scaffolding and a dirty great advertising hoarding on the POW.  I hope it’s temporary and they’re not trying a repeat of a few years ago when they tried to get planning for a permanent one.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Yes. I noticed yesterday from the bus that there’s scaffolding and a dirty great advertising hoarding on the POW.  I hope it’s temporary and they’re not trying a repeat of a few years ago when they tried to get planning for a permanent one.


I saw it on Facebook. It seems that this is the latest way to shunt overscaled corporate adverts onto High Streets (like the awful Apple one that appeared on H&M).


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2018)

editor said:


> I saw it on Facebook. It seems that this is the latest way to shunt overscaled corporate adverts onto High Streets (like the awful Apple one that appeared on H&M).



It looks fucking shit


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2018)

Ms T said:


> You can’t really compare frozen supermarket pizza and takeaway tbh.  You are paying for wages, rent and fresh ingredients. Of course it’s cheaper to make it yourself at home. And there’s no comparison between frozen pizza and fresh pizza from a proper oven.



Iceland and Lidl are what I can afford. I do make my own pesto. Even that is not that cheap once I tot up price of nuts and basil.

Coincidentally food came up as conversation topic at work on Friday. We were all complaining of the increasing lack of affordable places to eat in West End and City. Loads of coffee bars and eateries. But as one workmate said you can't use them every day as over a week it costs to much.

Affordable cafes and takeaways are few and far between. There is Gregg's. But they aren't that cheap.

I don't find Mama dough that affordable. Ive used it once since it's been there. It's very occasional treat.

The Metro article suggests high pricing of Domino is not just done to wages (which are low here) or rent.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> medium 11.5 inch cheese and tomato at dominos is £13.99 according to yr link.
> 
> mama dough basic margarita is £8.50, I’ve had one and its about 11.5 inches.
> 
> ...



In fact the Domino is £8.99 if you collect.
Or, two of them for £11.99 which is £6 per pizza.
You have not included a tip/service charge into your Mama Dough price which is what you'd pay if you sat in. So, in fact, you would pay more for sitting in.

Neither purveyor is clearly cheaper than the other in the majority of comparable situations. Everyone is wrong (except me).

Case closed for good now.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 24, 2018)

> Anyone got any interesting Brixton news?



... the titanic struggle waged by the family of *Sean Rigg*, who was arrested on *Brixton Hill* and died as a result of injuries sustained between there and *Brixton* Police Station continues.







Sean Rigg, who would have been 50 years old on 11 February.​


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2018)

Well it's good to see the Domino versus Mama Dough price issue has been cleared up.

Over recent years it's good to see this neglected corner of Brixton with its cheap cafe and barbers being revitalised. Not before time. Why should this row of shops be left behind when the rest of Brixton improves? Now I have much greater consumer choice. Not one but two quality hairdresser. Not George who has left for Cyprus. And I can get a cocktail. Plus two choices in pizzas. And not just any old pizza. But pizza with quality ingredients. I'm so happy at these great improvements.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 24, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Well it's good to see the Domino versus Mama Dough price issue has been cleared up.
> 
> Over recent years it's good to see this neglected corner of Brixton with its cheap cafe and barbers being revitalised. Not before time. Why should this row of shops be left behind when the rest of Brixton improves? Now I have much greater consumer choice. Not one but two quality hairdresser. Not George who has left for Cyprus. And I can get a cocktail. Plus two choices in pizzas. And not just any old pizza. But pizza with quality ingredients. I'm so happy at these great improvements.


You've left out a few other out of my price range, only on special occasions, yet on my door step restaurants.  At least we still have The Junction.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Was clearing out some leaflets and came upon this "Labour, Tory same old story.." one which I think was thrust into my mitt outside Brixton tube last year.

On checking the web addresss www.cpgb-ml.org  it turns out to be rather wide-ranging geographically. Victory to North Korea is first up, then "Everything you've heard about Syria is a lie".

I know we get Scientologists, manic street preachers, 12 Tribes of Israel. This supposed communist organisation seems equally cultish if you ask me.

The article on "What you are supposed to believe about Stalin and why" sweeps Orwell's Animal Farm up with Solzhenitsyn's Gulag Archipelago, which are both anti communist myths from dubious sources.

I wish my friends from the Index Book Centre (formerly the literature department of the Workers Revolutionary Party) were still in Electric Avenue. They could have given me guidance on the good standing of the CPGB-ML.

Meanwhile is seems that Wilkie Collins was right in "The Moonstone" - always be suspicious of tracts.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 25, 2018)

Brixton looked a complete shithole last night when I drove through around 1am. Rubbish everywhere.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Brixton looked a complete shithole last night when I drove through around 1am. Rubbish everywhere.


That's how it looks every fucking weekend. Bottles and cans everywhere, puke on the pavements and the stench of stale piss in the air. Mind you, given the amount of places selling booze and the lack of toilets, it's not surprising street pissing is such a hit with the nu-Brixton revelled.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2018)

editor said:


> That's how it looks every fucking weekend. Bottles and cans everywhere, puke on the pavements and the stench of stale piss in the air. Mind you, given the amount of places selling booze and the lack of toilets, it's not surprising street pissing is such a hit with the nu-Brixton revelled.


This is the sort of thing that ought to come up in the forthcoming council election campaign.

I don't feel like doing it this year - but maybe our prospective Independent Labour candidate might. [or the Greens if they feel inclined to broaden out from "why don't black people vote"] 

If Rachel did a campaign on Coldharbour local issues I might be inclined to help.

Don't forget the total cock-up over Somerleyton Road, where the council has diverted all management attention towards their lunatic Cressingham Gardens demolish and rebuild scheme, which has effectively put the whole Somerleyton Scheme at risk. Somerleyton Road was supposed to be built by now wasn't it?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 25, 2018)

editor said:


> That's how it looks every fucking weekend. Bottles and cans everywhere, puke on the pavements and the stench of stale piss in the air. Mind you, given the amount of places selling booze and the lack of toilets, it's not surprising street pissing is such a hit with the nu-Brixton revelled.


Yeah, maybe I don’t notice as much in the past if I’m trying to get home on public transport. I was driving last night so more aware. Glad it doesn’t always look like that. Can’t see an excuse for rubbish being thrown down. Take it with you if you can’t find a bin or they’re overflowing.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2018)

Brixton Neighbourhood Forum agm next Tuesday. 

Link to minutes of last meeting, Council response to Sleepless in Brixton.

AGM Reminder Brixton Neighbourhood Forum


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2018)

Council response to Sleepless in Brixton on the problems of night time economy.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Council response to Sleepless in Brixton on the problems of night time economy.


Can you offer a super quick summary as I'm on the road?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Can you offer a super quick summary as I'm on the road?



I havent had time to read it yet.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Council response to Sleepless in Brixton on the problems of night time economy.



editor

Ive had a read of the Council reply to Sleepless in Brixton concerns.

Reading between the lines the Council haven't been managing the town centre. For example the indoor markets and some of the entertainment venues are supposed to have management plans for dispersal and lowering effect on residents of venues. It's only now the Council are chasing them up on this.

The Council say at several points in the doc that they acknowledge there is a problem but they don't have resources to deal with it. They do have the powers in theory. So no dedicated noise team at night to verify noise complaints. Residents still told to go online to put in complaints. So no change imo. Very much residents can complain and the Council can wring there hands about how difficult it is and they don't have the resources.

The Council in doc don't agree to a planning "saturation" policy. That is policy as at Clapham to halt anymore A3. They say they it would need to be evidenced based.

Can't help the feeling that a lot of the response is about why the Council can't do anything. I think the Council should be seriously looking at Saturation policy.

On amplified busking outside tube after nine the Council has powers to deal with this. But says it doesn't have the resources. So is suggesting a Public Space Protection Order.

British Transport Police have told Lambeth they aren't interested in anything going on outside the tube station. Not there problem.

The Met have told Lambeth they have not the resources to deal with noise and ASB as they have other issues in area to deal with.

On toilet provision. Same story. The Council is ( endlessly) consulting on new toilets. The pop up toilet in Electric Avenue that hasnt worked for some time is according to this letter being repaired.

My comments aren't exhaustive list if anyone else wants to add.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 25, 2018)

alcopop said:


> He  always gets very aerated about pizza prices for some reason.  Will probably calm down eventually


OMG had a pizza at CANOVA HALL.....best pizza in Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> editor
> 
> Ive had a read of the Council reply to Sleepless in Brixton concerns.
> 
> ...


If you ask me the current management ideology of Lambeth Council, the NHS and the Police is "Watchful Waiting".

In other words do nothing and hope the problem will go away.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2018)

It's so cold out there now  Help rough sleepers connect with local services via the StreetLink charity


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2018)

Would that hideous advert that's covering the Prince of Wales need planning permission? I can't see anything on Lambeth's site.


----------



## northeast (Feb 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Would that hideous advert that's covering the Prince of Wales need planning permission? I can't see anything on Lambeth's site.




Just wait till they get the flood lights working on. It will almost be as good as the LED billboard they had blocked. I'm going to guess falls into some loop hole about temporary covering so it gets past all permissions.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2018)

Snow!


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2018)

The Beast From The East just swung by...


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2018)

Interesting deal:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Interesting deal:




That venue never seems to 'happen' does it?


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2018)

Anyone seen this fella? 








> *Officers with concerns for the welfare of a 31-year-old man are appealing for the public’s help to trace him.*
> 
> Sean McCaffrey (aka Hamza), 31 has not been seen since Thursday, 22 February.
> 
> ...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Interesting deal:



Let's have a birthday party for the boards.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

Ziggy is not entirely happy at his first sight of proper snow


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

And it's blooming snowy out there!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Ziggy is not entirely happy at his first sight of proper snow
> 
> View attachment 128760


Oh that is a beautiful photo!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Ziggy is not entirely happy at his first sight of proper snow
> 
> View attachment 128760


Is there a window in front of Ziggy?	 Looks a long way down.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Is there a window in front of Ziggy?	 Looks a long way down.


There's another balcony two floors down, so it's not a drop all the way down. He spends half his life running along this balcony or sprawling all over it to sunbathe. Fair gives me the heebeegeebees.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 28, 2018)

editor said:


> There's another balcony two floors down, so it's not a drop all the way down. He spends half his life running along this balcony or sprawling all over it to sunbathe. Fair gives me the heebeegeebees.


Arh that's ok then.  Was a bit worried there lol.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Arh that's ok then.  Was a bit worried there lol.


You try stopping a cat climbing up something! He's already tried several approaches to crawl up a vertical wall to get on the roof.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 28, 2018)

editor said:


> You try stopping a cat climbing up something! He's already tried several approaches to crawl up a vertical wall to get on the roof.


Oh I know it.  I'm just a serial worrier.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh I know it.  I'm just a serial worrier.


Here he is wondering WTF is coming from the sky. He normally chases flies whenever he spots them so I guess this must look like a never-ending swarm of passive melting flies raining down.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Here he is wondering WTF is coming from the sky. He normally chases flies whenever he spots them so I guess this must look like a never-ending swarm of passive melting flies raining down.
> 
> View attachment 128765


He's gorgeous!!   Wish I could take lovely pics like yours.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> He's gorgeous!!   Wish I could take lovely pics like yours.


Trick is to use a faster shutter speed than you would normally because cats/dogs never stay bloody still!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Trick is to use a faster shutter speed than you would normally because cats/dogs never stay bloody still!


It's the quality of the photos.  Always sharp and clear.  Must be the camera you use.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> It's the quality of the photos.  Always sharp and clear.  Must be the camera you use.


A good camera obviously helps, but you can get decent pics on almost any cameras in daylight - this one was taken on my mobile phone. If I'd faffed about with filters I could have got a bit more oomph to it, but it's still OK. 

Taking photos of pets can be hard though and needs patience- you should see the amount of out of focus/blurry/crap pics I've taken from my efforts to capture the dogs at Dulwich Hamlet FC!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Here he is wondering WTF is coming from the sky. He normally chases flies whenever he spots them so I guess this must look like a never-ending swarm of passive melting flies raining down.
> 
> View attachment 128765


my cat refused to go outside in the snow and was last seen snugging up in her basket


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 28, 2018)

editor said:


> A good camera obviously helps, but you can get decent pics on almost any cameras in daylight - this one was taken on my mobile phone. If I'd faffed about with filters I could have got a bit more oomph to it, but it's still OK.
> 
> Taking photos of pets can be hard though and needs patience- you should see the amount of out of focus/blurry/crap pics I've taken from my efforts to capture the dogs at Dulwich Hamlet FC!
> 
> ...


I have a note 4.  It takes quite good photos.  But nothing like yours.   My phone camera is annoyingly  slow though for some reason.  It takes absolutely ages to get the photos up to view them also.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> my cat refused to go outside in the snow and was last seen snugging up in her basket


Your cat is very wise!!


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

A bit about one of our new market overlords:

The big Brixton Village and Market Row £37m flog-off – more details emerge

He's a very rich man indeed. Makes Brixton's very own Jerry 'no affordable housing' Knight look like a pauper.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

A reader on the Standard article said this: 



> 1.2mn annual rent on a 37.3mn purchase price gives a yield of a little over 3%pa. Any guess what direction the rents are going to in as the new owners seek to recoup their capital? Add in business rates, rising interest rates and a slowing economy and I would not like to be involved in one of those 140 businesses that operate there. Maybe I am wrong though and the new owner is happy with his 3%pa


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 28, 2018)

I had to take my cat out and plonk her in the snow - she was too scared to step on any white bits of pavement - she sussed my plan and dug her claws deep into my flesh to foil me. She'd been holding everything in for at least 2 days. She now knows that snow is rather suitable for crapping in. And she seems to like the different way that everything smells today.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 28, 2018)

Where's the discussion about Brixton Green/Somerleyton Road? The Bugle has some big stories about it...doesn't anyone have things to say? Am I just very short-sighted today?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Where's the discussion about Brixton Green/Somerleyton Road? The Bugle has some big stories about it...doesn't anyone have things to say? Am I just very short-sighted today?


The Bugle bizarrely ran with an anonymous yarn conveying manufactured 'local outrage' about the demise of Brixton Green. Their weird near-advertorial for the extremely dodgy and proven liars Brixton Green did their credibility no good at all and only succeeded in pissing off some locals who have had dealings with Brixton Green.

I certainly don't I know a single local person who gives a shit about Brixton Green. It's not a big story where I live - and that's right next to where they wanted to do their ever-opaque thing!



It was discussed here: Brixton Somerleyton Road development and Brixton Green - funding, proposed rents etc


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 28, 2018)

Argos Brixton and Streatham are giving a £5 voucher if you spend £50.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

I've just been out around town - it's bloody freezing out there!

One thing I noticed is that the smooth surface of Windrush Square is positively hazardous in the ice/snow. I saw several people nearly take a tumble.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Is there a window in front of Ziggy?	 Looks a long way down.


Cats have a terminal velocity of 60 mph because they do a reasonable impression of a flying fox by spreading their legs when they fall. They are also very springy.  So their survival rate when falling from a great height on to a flat surface is thought to be up to 90%. That figure is questionable because vets don't get to hear about all the cats which die on impact. But it's still pretty amazing.

Eta: humans have a terminal velocity of 120 mph at low altitude. And 50% of children survive a fall from the 4th/5th storey.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

I popped into a cafe in Brixton to use the wi-fi and warm up with a quick coffee. I now know all about how well the amazing Yoga fashion shoot in Germany went because the woman has broadcast it LOUD enough for everyone to hear. In detail.

And then the old bloke who was sat next to me asked an attractive young girl, "how do you keep so slim?" which registered pretty highly on the eek-creepy scale. And now a guy opposite is busy taking selfies of himself.  It's all go here!


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 28, 2018)

Lech: How do you keep so slim?
Girl: Running away from creepy old men.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

Snow in Brixton!























Brixton snow photos: the ‘Beast Of The East’ takes hold with more chilly weather coming


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Cats have a terminal velocity of 60 mph because they do a reasonable impression of a flying fox by spreading their legs when they fall. They are also very springy.  So their survival rate when falling from a great height on to a flat surface is thought to be up to 90%. That figure is questionable because vets don't get to hear about all the cats which die on impact. But it's still pretty amazing.
> 
> Eta: humans have a terminal velocity of 120 mph at low altitude. And 50% of children survive a fall from the 4th/5th storey.



Cats skeletal structure is amazing. My cat got knocked over by car. Not drivers fault. I was coming home late. My cat would go out all night. Saw me and dashed across CHL to meet me. Into path of a car. Knocked unconscious. To cut a long story short the vet showed me the X ray. Nothing broken. As he said cats are amazing. One night on a drip for the shock and he was right as rain next day. 

When I was child we had cat that fell off window sill two floors up. I saw it. He landed on feet and walked off. 

Vet explained it to me that cats bone structure is not like humans. Much better able to absorb shock.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - March 2018


----------

